# Help ID this plant



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Can someone please help me ID this plant?
It's got flowers that are white with light pink. It also produces a small orange fruit. 
























Thank you


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Codonanthe of some sort?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Codonanthe of some sort?


C. devosiana is my guess


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I concur........


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes it does look like a Codonanthe devosiana. Thank you!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Is this species simple to keep? For some reason I really like it. Oh, and I'm feeling too lazy to google it...


----------

